# A probably silly question about the first few days after conceiving . . .



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

So, I have a question that might seem a little silly, and nowhere to go with it except to you MDC mamas.

Has anyone within the first few hours or days of conceiving noticed any odd physical symptoms that led you to think you might be pregnant? Is it possible that could happen or could it all be in our heads? Wishful thinking, whatever?

Dh and I have been TTC #2. I had a very early miscarriage and then a couple of months where nothing happened. There is a possiblity (ooo, I hope!) that we conceived last night. This morning as I was up early walking the dog I felt this odd sense of nausea and my breasts were tingling & stabbingly (is that a word?) painful.

But . . . it would not be possible to feel something within 8 hours or so of conception, would it? I'm curious to know if others have experienced anything similar, or if I'm just operating on purely wishful thinking.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

I totally knew 8 hours afterwards that I was PG, I was beyond hungry and tired. My symptoms showed up so fast!
I hope you are!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL, I was absolutly convinced with both my pregnancies that I was not pregnant, no way no how...

I didn't believe it until AF was late and DH forced me to take a preg test. LOL

Sending you gobs of **Preggo dust** I hope this is it for you!


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I concieved on the 17th/18th and I knew by the 21st I was pg. I didn't get a positive test until the 31st though.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

My last pregnancy I knew I was pregnant within about an hour after DTD. I felt O pain and just immediately oh I'm pregnant.







:


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

I knew all 4 times that I was pregnant within 24 hours. Once it was earlier.
I had a feeling of elation all 4 times after DTD. Never experienced that same feeling any other time after DTD. The first thing I noticed after that was sore breasts. That's always my first symptom. Then dizziness.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

i knew all three times right away. My body just felt different. I guess i've always been aware of my body, when something is off, i just know.It could be wishful thinking, thats what i always tried to convince myself it was(in case i wasn't) but i always was preggo. I've never felt that way when i'm not. i believe you can feel a change as soon as eight hours. I hope you are!


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I "just knew" after each conception that I was, in fact, pregnant. The symptoms were all there, very quickly. But I swear I could tell within the first few days after conception. I just felt...different.

Of course, I had this happen once when I DIDN'T end up being pregnant. I even took like 3 pregnancy tests over the course of 2 weeks, thinking they had to be wrong, because I felt so pregnant. I went through a longer than usual menstruation that month, and much heavier, too....and always wondered if maybe I _had_ been pregnant, even if only for a few weeks.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

It is possible to wake up absolutely certain that you're pregnant, and to be right and everything, but it's a pretty random thing. It's equally possible to wake up with that certainty and be wrong.

Which is why, one month, I practically picked out names and clothes for the baby I was sure I was carrying, and then, the next, refused to even pee on a stick until my period was six weeks late.

You might have gotten pregnant as a result of last night, but if you did, there's a pretty good chance that the sperm are still en route to the egg.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

I felt different, oddly different, within a week after conception. And for once I wasn't obsessed with "am I pregnant" because a lot of other things were going on at the time, with work and with my now-ex. I figured the odd feeling came from stress or something, but I've never had that feeling before or since. There was a distinct feeling that something was "going on". And...looking at my healthy boy 6 years hence, there certainly was!









I hope the same is true for you!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PennyRoo* 
So, I have a question that might seem a little silly, and nowhere to go with it except to you MDC mamas.

Has anyone within the first few hours or days of conceiving noticed any odd physical symptoms that led you to think you might be pregnant? Is it possible that could happen or could it all be in our heads? Wishful thinking, whatever?

I knew immediately all three times I got pregnant (one ended in miscarriage.) I can always feel a sensation in my pelvic area somewhere that is hard to remember/describe but I know what it is when I feel it, and I also become flushed and very physically warm and emotionally peaceful for a couple of days and just feel very spiritual, connected, and fulfilled. The first two days or so are the best part of being pregnant.









After those first few days the warm glow fades somewhat and I start to second-guess myself until I get the pregnancy test.







And after!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

With only one of my pregnancies, I knew right away. I was shopping, and got so dizzy I had to sit down. I was vomiting by the end of the day, and I was sick the entire time I waited for the test, and still sick until I was 11 weeks along.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

I can bet that everyone that 'just knew' right after conception was dealing with a spiritual or inner connection/intuition. I know that happens, I have had some very dear friends that 'just knew' But really, you body doesn't know your pregnant until the egg implants. That can be what? 10 days? So for 10 days you body will go through no changes at all. No HCG is being produced right?

But back to the spiritual connection. There can be an intuition that 'this time' resulted in pregnancy. And perhaps this intuition can cause some physical symptoms.

I totally wish I was one of the ones that 'just knew' I am clueless. I am also clueless about baby gender.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

It's not _physically_ possible to know until implantation, about 7 days after ovulation/conception. There's no mama/embryo connection until then, but once that occurs, hormones start going and you might feel a twinge or have light spotting.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

Both I and DS father knew _Immediately_








Oh the look of abject terror on that mans face!


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you for all the responses! So interesting to think that my physical symptoms could stem from an intuitive or spiritual connection.

Hopefully my breasts are right and I'll be heading over to one of the DDc forums in a couple of weeks.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

my 2yo- we finished, he grinned at me and said " youre pregnant now, arent you?" and i wqas like "ummm..yep!" we
both knew. the next day, i was sure, and told him so.

our second, i figured that i was, but doubted myself, but neither of us knew when we finished, i just knew when i got pregnant (which is not when i had sex, any time ive gotten pregnant.)

so no, i havent had any physical symptoms, i just knew.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
It's not _physically_ possible to know until implantation, about 7 days after ovulation/conception. There's no mama/embryo connection until then, but once that occurs, hormones start going and you might feel a twinge or have light spotting.

yeah, that. Until the embryo plugs into you it's a free floating blastocyst and might as well be in a petri dish as halfway down your fallopian tubes.

I got tingly nipples REALLY early from HCG - about 8/9 DPO.


----------



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

I knew. I threw up in the middle of the night, completely out of nowhere.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
It's not _physically_ possible to know until implantation, about 7 days after ovulation/conception. There's no mama/embryo connection until then, but once that occurs, hormones start going and you might feel a twinge or have light spotting.

yah this. It doesn't mean you can't feel pregnant intuitively and spirtually though. Sometimes you _just know_. Hope you are right!


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I just knew with my first. We were not trying. I was at work and all of a sudden I just spaced out and the thought came as clear as day "I'm pregnant."

Oddly enough he and I are very alike.

With my 2nd the only reason I knew was because we had tried and I had some symptoms. He is very much like his father.


----------



## sommermommy (May 25, 2005)

Yep, I knew immediately both times. Physically, I "felt" symptoms with my first right away, whether that was imagined or not, they were certainly real to me at the time. With my second, I had negative tests for 2 months but knew from conception that I was pregnant anyway. I even had two regular cycles but still knew that I was pregnant. Sure enough, I was over two months along when I finally got the positive test.


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

With my first, I had symptoms 2 days later, but just thought I caught some sort of stomach flu. I continued to have the symptoms for the rest of the first tri.
As someone said, you won't get the hormone change until implantation, but I wonder if for some people their bodies just know something is going to happen.

With my second, I had no idea until I realized I was nauseous during nursing my daughter. That's when I realized that my period was due soon. And when it didn't show, I knew. I tested so I could take a picture and surprise DH for Valentine's Day.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I didn't "know" with mine, but I suspected. But I thought that when the egg and sperm meet and fertilization occurs, there is a chemical produced immediately afterwards. Not HCG, but definately a change in chemistry. Hmm, now I have to remember if I saw that on NOVA or something like that and track it down so I don't sound like a raving idiot!


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Mama intution is a strong thing not to be ignored!









I didn't "know" right away with dd. It took about a week. On the 7th morning after her conception, I woke up to strong painful implantation cramps. Then a few days later I had heartburn, was tired, and was peeing a lot. I tested







on the 11th day after conception. So, for me it was mostly physical symptoms that led me to know I was pregnant.

Hope you ARE indeed pregnant and that the babe is a sticky one!







:


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly* 
I didn't "know" with mine, but I suspected. But I thought that when the egg and sperm meet and fertilization occurs, there is a chemical produced immediately afterwards. Not HCG, but definately a change in chemistry. Hmm, now I have to remember if I saw that on NOVA or something like that and track it down so I don't sound like a raving idiot!









No, you're correct. A chemical reaction occurs to seal off the egg so no other sperm can penetrate it.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I knew within 3 days for both DD's pregnancy and this one. Knew without any doubt. I also had a lot of physical symptoms way before I suspect implanation happened. In my case I think they were progesterone-induced. With DD we were having fertility challenges and I had my progesterone checked on my non-pg cycles and on my pg cycles my progesterone was 3x as high even before implantation. I'm sure for me this is the culprit in terms of the physical symptoms.


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

With dd I had NO idea. I was 18 and had just started dating my now-dh. I got a UTI right away and for a couple weeks every time I sat up too quickly in bed I would get really dizzy. I got what I thought was the flu. I don't remember when I tested for sure, but I was in shock when it was a bfp.

With ds, I knew IMMEDIATELY. I lay there afterward and thought "OMG, I'm pregnant!" We had been ttc for nearly 2 years and there should have been no chance of me being pregnant. I had af at the beginning of November and I got pregnant on December 11. I took a pregnancy test the very next morning and it was negative. Then, on Christmas Eve (13 days after conception) I got this really random urge to take another hpt. There was the faintest line. I had to look at it about 10 times to actually believe it was positive.

This time, I didn't know. We've been ttc for another nearly 2 years. I'm pretty sure I miscarried very early in April. I gave up trying to figure out if I was pregnant or not. I just stopped thinking about it, it was messing with my head too much. I've had a lot of cycle issues and my LMP was 9/18. I took a hpt on 10/20 and it was a bfn. I started on progesterone withdrawal on the 22nd (day 32) with the intentions of doing another round of Clomid this month. After 10 days on the prog w/d, I didn't get af. So, I took another test last Sunday. Imagine my surprise when there were 2 VERY dark lines.


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

I "knew" pretty quickly with both, and with this one since I was ttc and looking out for symptoms and noticed things. My sex drive usually tapers off after O, but this time it just stopped abruptly. I knew something was up.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

With both pregnancies, I didn't necessarily know at conception, but I had a total feeling of peace about trying to conceive. Normally I am totally stressed about it, but on conception days I am just happy and content and accepting of whatever happens. First pregnancy I didn't think much of it at the time, but when it happened the second time I took notice!

Physically, I didn't know the first time around. This time, though, I was quite suspicious because about a day after I ovulated the deodorant I'd been happily using for a year just up and quit working. Reapplying didn't even work, I was plain old stinky and had to switch to something less healthy :-( Bizarre symptom but I am pretty sure it was not all in my head (DH agreed, LOL!).


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

With mine, I just felt different and I knew right away. I took a couple of tests, both came out negative, and was then extremely confused for a few weeks before an ultrasound confirmed it!








Good luck!!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

yes, many times.

And there IS a hormone that is created by the embryo, the problem is there's no effective testing procedure since other things trigger the same hormone (broken bones, sprains, etc).

In TCOYF Toni Weschler states that often times progesterone is higher right from the start on pregnant cycles, and that has been my experience too.

So beyond the intuition, yes, I believe our bodies do know early too.


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
yeah, that. Until the embryo plugs into you it's a free floating blastocyst and might as well be in a petri dish as halfway down your fallopian tubes.

I got tingly nipples REALLY early from HCG - about 8/9 DPO.

Agreed. I have a friend who was having trouble with her husband and they had sex one night and she explained to me that right after they finished she KNEW she got pregnant. She could actually FEEL conception take place.

Problem is, my friend isn't very knowledgeable on how reproduction works and it's IMPOSSIBLE for sperm to fertize an egg that quickly unless it had been spun/washed in a lab first. It takes hours for sperm to capicinate. So I think in her case what she 'felt' was FEAR because she knew she and her husband were headed for divorce.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Early Pregnancy Factor:

http://www.lifeissues.net/writers/du...pregfacts.html

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...stract/3/1/113

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic3277.htm


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
Early Pregnancy Factor:

http://www.lifeissues.net/writers/du...pregfacts.html

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi...stract/3/1/113

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic3277.htm

Wow, what a fascinating read...thanks!


----------



## hippie chick (Mar 21, 2007)

my hubby and i both new after a passionate night that i was pg







:


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been pregnant 4 times, but lost the first 3 to miscarriage.
For the second one, I knew the moment I conceived. It was about 12 hours after DDT and I just had this overwhelming feeling.

Then, with the 3rd pregnancy, I started having major pregnancy symptoms 3 days after conceiving. My breasts were hurting (has never happened in my life) and I felt very heavy in my uterus.

I had NO idea I was pregnant with the last one and this is the one that stuck.


----------



## ukmamaintheus (Nov 9, 2007)

I felt extreme hunger approximately 8 days after I ovulated, so I am guessing it was almost instantly after conception. I am not just talking about normal hunger either. I never eat large meals but then I was eating more then my husband and within half an hour of finishing I was eating again. That was my only "symptom" though.


----------

